# Can't install .net framework 3.5 on windows server 2003



## zychin (Jul 20, 2012)

Tried installing a few days but couldn't install. The reason I uninstall it because I think it is causing .net framework 4 can't install , so I uninstall 3.5. But now I can't install it back.

Here is the log:

[07/18/12,21:51:52] Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package': [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package'. MSI returned error code 1603
[07/18/12,21:53:43] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package' is not installed.
[07/19/12,22:20:32] Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0a: [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0a. MSI returned error code 1603
[07/19/12,22:20:46] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0a is not installed.
[07/20/12,05:56:21] Windows Installer Patch Registration Fix for .NET Framework 3.5 (x86): [2] Failed to fetch setup file in CBaseComponent:reInstall()
[07/20/12,05:56:21] setup.exe: [2] ISetupComponent:re/Post/Install() failed in ISetupManager::InternalInstallManager() with HRESULT -2147467260.
[07/20/12,05:56:21] setup.exe: [2] CSetupManager::RunInstallPhase() - Call to Pre/Install/Post for InstallComponents failed
[07/20/12,05:56:21] setup.exe: [2] CSetupManager::RunInstallPhaseAndCheckResults() - RunInstallPhase() returned a NULL piActionResults
[07/20/12,05:56:21] setup.exe: [2] CSetupManager::RunInstallFromList() - RunInstallPhaseAndCheckResults failed [2]
[07/20/12,05:56:21] setup.exe: [2] ISetupManager::RunInstallLists(IP_PREINSTALL failed in ISetupManager::RunInstallFromThread()
[07/20/12,05:56:22] setup.exe: [2] ISetupManager::RunInstallFromThread() failed in ISetupManager::RunInstall()
[07/20/12,05:56:22] setup.exe: [2] CSetupManager::Run() - Call to RunInstall() failed
[07/20/12,05:56:23] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Windows Installer Patch Registration Fix for .NET Framework 3.5 (x86) is not installed.
[07/20/12,05:56:24] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0a was not attempted to be installed.
[07/20/12,05:56:24] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 SP2 x86 was not attempted to be installed.
[07/20/12,05:56:24] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 'package' was not attempted to be installed.
[07/20/12,14:26:49] Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0a: [2] Error: Installation failed for component Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0a. MSI returned error code 1603
[07/20/12,14:27:33] WapUI: [2] DepCheck indicates Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0a is not installed.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You need to install .NET Framework 2.0, which is required for .NET 3.0, 3.5 or later.
You can check if .NET 2.0 is installed by looking in Add or Remove Programs control panel or in the c:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework folder.


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

Have you tried installing it through "Windows Update"? It is pretty good at making sure things get installed in order.


----------

